# Add to Contextual Menu (control+click)?



## scacinto (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys,
     I know we'd all rather type at a command line (.....) but occationally picking up the mouse is a necesary task.  Unfortunately I've been spoiled by my linux box where the shell is only a right-click away at any time!  Does anyone know if it is possible and if it is, how to hack the contextual menu items to add applications such as Terminal, etc.?

Many thanks,

-Scacinto


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 6, 2006)

OS X supports third-party CMMs (contextual menu modules). QuickAccessCM sounds like what you need.


----------



## scacinto (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay,
     Answered my own question in a way...  though it's not elegant and I'm not satisfied....

The above can be quasi-accomplished by using the Automater.app.  Right-click the desktop and scroll to Automater and click 'create workflow'.  Then, select the 'finder' from the first menu on the left, followed by the 'open application' script on the right.  Select (in this case) Terminal.  Finally, from the file drop-down menu, select 'save as plugin' for the Finder.  Done.  The reason this solution sucks is that the Terminal, which is now available by right-click, is on a sub-menu of the contextual menu.  This is gross and takes as long to scroll to as simply scrolling down to the Dock.  Precious milliseconds are wasting people!!!  Doesn't anyone have a better idea?  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scacinto (Mar 6, 2006)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> OS X supports third-party CMMs (contextual menu modules). QuickAccessCM sounds like what you need.




Oh.  Sweet.  I'll check that out.  Thanks!

-S


----------

